# New 1000 Series Prototype Hood



## amicks

What do you think???


----------



## amicks

Another model with the same hood,22hp twin cylinder with 46" deck.
TRACTORFORUM is the only place to get ground breaking news and pictures.


----------



## jodyand

I like the 1500s better:smiles: This look kind of like the JD Ls hood?
Jody:usa:


----------



## tisenberg

Yup, figured that would be the complaint. One of the complaints about the L is the open hood design. Most want the engine compartment completely closed.


----------



## Sergeant

*Cub 1000 series*

That is the worst looking Cub Cadet I have seen in my life. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## amicks

Thanks for the replys so far. Keep in mind that this is a prototype and may be different from the actual production. However it will be close to the picture. Cub is banking on the price to sell them. 18hp Briggs 42" mower with Timken bearings, cast iron front axle, hydrostatic drive and electric PTO for $1599.00. Boy that's a mouthfull.


----------



## johndeere

I agree looks like a L series Deere.Also agree worst looking Cub I ever seen.Looks sort of like those cheap Cadets that were a flop a few years back.


----------



## Argee

*Hey Amicks!*

Could you find an article on this?

This would be a great post on *Turf Trade Talk---Industry News*


----------



## amicks

Argee, There's no articles out yet. The mowers have not been manufactured yet and a lot of dealers still may not have even seen the pictures like the ones here on TractorForum.com. As soon more info is available, I'll share it with you. Thanks for everyone's input. Personally, veiwing the mower in person, I liked the way it looked but my brother didn't like it , kinda like some of you guys.


----------



## johndeere

I would think they would be getting close to building them.So they can be on the Lowes floor in February.


----------



## Michael

Hey Amicks, I agree the 1000 series kind of looks like the L-series. I was at Gardenweb site and they were talking about the CC website and the website referenced the new models but you cannot see the referenced webpage or pictures yet.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I like one piece hoods. they open easier and expose more of the engine. Is this a metal hood???


----------



## Adamr88

> I like the 1500s better This look kind of like the JD Ls hood?


That is exactally the same thing that I thought when I saw them.

Adma


----------



## Michael

Well the first quiet night in a week and a half and I finally did some searching and this is a recent ad for the 1000 series Cub Cadet. I am hoping the attachment will post.


----------



## memmurphy

It worked fine. I already had Adobe and it automatically opened it.

I wonder if the hoods for all brands come from the same designer. Not unlike cars, if you took the name off and painted them the same color, it would be hard to tell them apart without a real close look.

Mark


----------



## Michael

I would guess the mold is cheaper if you buy from your competition. I agree that it really is not very much much to look at. I glad the post opens with no problem. I can just imagine the post when they get going over at Spikeland. I guess when they see it really good the bashers are going to have a field day with the less expensive Cub Cadet. I know after all the bashing the L-series took and the bashers at gardenweb are not even finished yet with it over there. I found another picture on it and I will add it as a attachment.


----------



## amicks

Michael, The first picture you showed is of the old models which have been discontinued. The second picture is mine, probably someone took it from here.


----------



## Michael

Sorry Amicks I made a mistake, I was trying to upload a picture aof the nose of the hood and I accidently got your picture. BTW does the new 1000 series have a cast iron deck or something like the MTD's?
I try once again to load the nose.


----------



## bontai Joe

I like the idea of a one piece hood. My old tractor has a hood and two side panels that need a wrench to remove and gain access. Sometimes that is a pain in the butt. As to the Cub being ugly, no more so than all the other "jelly bean" design tractors. I like the old styling of the Ingersoll and tractors of the '70s and older.


----------



## Michael

I do like the one piece hoods they are easier to remove and lighter if for some reason you have to take it off. I just wish the various companies would try something different to make each brand different then the jelly bean look, after all aero is not something to worry about on a lawn tractor. I wish one of the companies would do something different like Dodge did on the 1995 when they bought out the new Ram. I could just see it. A Dodge Ram clone hood on and nose on a lawn tractor.arty:


----------



## Ingersoll444

It is true, and a little sad, that they DO all look alike. Another reason I ended up with an Ingersoll. It looks like a real tractor. My wife REALY hated the jelly bean look


----------



## amicks

I'm impressed with the New LT1018 Cub Tractor. The new plastic hood looks good, but most importantly it fits good and you hear no metal viberation coming from it. I give it two thumbs up from this propective. New Steering Wheel with groves where your fingers go and a even softer feel than last years. I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by amicks _
> *I'm impressed with the New LT1018 Cub Tractor. The new plastic hood looks good, but most importantly it fits good and you hear no metal viberation coming from it. I give it two thumbs up from this propective. New Steering Wheel with groves where your fingers go and a even softer feel than last years. I'll post pictures soon. *


Hey Tony, your still around.   

Still butt deep in end of year stuff?


Now on to the hood. A lot in the past have been REAL thin and "flappy" probably why they have gotten such a bad rap. Have they fixed that? Also they seem to realy take a beating if left outside. After a few years get all clody, and brittle from the UV's. I this just old tech? Or are they still like that. See, I am a steel fan, but I am willing to hear the other side's story.


----------



## jodyand

I like the metal hoods better i don't get no metal vibration from mine when it running. It fits good and snug and don't rattle and to me looks better then the 1000s hood.
Jody


----------



## johndeere

I think the 1000 series is kind of cute.Looks like it has a face.Reminds me of Thomas the train or that Bachoe on Bob the builder.I just can not place the face to the cartoon charachter.


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *I think the 1000 series is kind of cute.Looks like it has a face.Reminds me of Thomas the train or that Bachoe on Bob the builder.I just can not place the face to the cartoon charachter. *


So johndeere i didn't know you was a fan of Thomas the train or Bob the Builder. Or do you have kids or grandkids that like them.:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## johndeere

I have a 4 year old niece that comes over and when she is here.We turn the cartoons on for her.Sponge Bob is a good toon.But I never miss King of the Hill.


----------



## jodyand

Yea my nephew loves Sponge Bob and when hes at the house that all he wants to watch. I like King of the hill and South Park myself.
Jody


----------



## johndeere

Yes I forgot South Park another great cartoon.Beavis and Butt Head were good also.


----------



## Adamr88

Now would anyone say Hank's passion for propane is as strong as their's for tractors.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *So johndeere i didn't know you was a fan of Thomas the train or Bob the Builder. Or do you have kids or grandkids that like them.:lmao:
> Jody *



Eh hem.:naah: :naah: 

That would be Thomas the tank engine.


----------



## amicks

Ingersoll444: The metal hood has really not been a problem, the real problem has been the Kohler engines with viberation, I'm not kicking Kohler but the Onan 14hp we used in the 2146 (I loved that little tractor) was super smooth and the Kawasaki engines on the 1500 series were smoother too. The NEW LT2180 Tractor is the SMOOTHEST and BEST tractor I've driven from Cub in a few years. METAL Hood that doesn't viberate ( so smooth you can put a cup of coffee on the air filter cover of the engine and it won't jump off or spill out) and it has a new softer grip steering wheel. It features the proven 18hp Vanguard engine from Briggs-Diahatsu. I must be getting older (41) because the noise never bothered me before but the new LT2180 is super quiet. I agree on the look factor of metal versus plactic, the plastic will not retain the look after age ( just look at an older JD ). That was a cheap shot and I'm sorry for taking it. Anyhow it's really up to the buyer because it's really his choice and we'll have both, plastic and metal hoods for now. 
Briggs-Diahatsu and who owns what:
As a consolidated subsidiary of Toyota, Daihatsu works closely with its parent company in many areas. Daihatsu assembles vehicles and manufactures engines under consignment from Toyota. We also supply Daihatsu products to Toyota under an OEM agreement. In addition, there are close personnel ties, mainly in the form of managers and executives sent by Toyota to fill positions at Daihatsu.
We feel that our role as a core member of the Toyota Group will become increasingly important. This is already evident in several areas. We are cooperating with Toyota in vehicle development programs, combining our resources to develop even more competitive models. We are also cooperating in the development of next-generation basic technologies, such as fuel cell-powered vehicles. Now that we are cooperating more closely with the Toyota Group in marketing in Japan and are joining hands in expanding overseas, it is vital that we stay in synch with Toyota's strategies.
For your info, I was in a business meeting Wednesday with GWA which is one of the leading advertising agencys in the country and Greg said that Toyota was moving into the top three spot of auto manufacturers in the US.


----------



## markfnc

I finally saw the New 1000 Cub at Lowes. This only has to do with appearances, and not the machine itself. I liked the 1500 with the metal hood. This plastic hood just looked cheap to me.

As far as color holding up, time will tell. I saw a Toro/Wheelhorse that had set out all summer at an Ace Hardware, and its plastic hood looked like trash. Faded, scratched etc.

Just my opinion.


----------

